# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  حكم قول صدق الله والعظيم بعد قراءة القرآن ---- الرجاء الإلتزام والتقيد

## طي السنيين

أخواتي الكريمات الفاضلات :

ما تفعله البعض منكن إذا إنتهت من الأيه قول صدق الله والعظيم فهذا :

ليس له أصل بل هو من البدع، ولا ينبغي اتخاذ ذلك ولا استعمال ذلك، ولا ينبغي الاغترار في ذلك فهذا شيء لا أصل له، فلم يكن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – بعد القراءة يقول ذلك، ولا الصحابة يقولون ذلك وإنما هو شيء أحدثه الناس




وهذه فتوى الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله 


والرجاء منكن التقيد 







 فتاوى نور على الدرب (نصية) : التفسير 
السؤال: تقف علي وعلى كثير من الناس أسئلة كثيرة فهل لكم أن تشرحوها لنا في برنامجكم نور على الدرب جزاكم الله عنا كل خير يسأل يا فضيلة الشيخ ويقول ما حكم قول صدق الله العظيم عند نهاية كل قراءة من القرآن الكريم. 
الجواب 


الشيخ بن عثيمين :


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال أود أن أبين ما ذكره أهل العلم قاطبة بأن العبادة لا بد فيها من شرطين أساسيين أحدهما الإخلاص لله عز وجل والثاني المتابعة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أما الإخلاص فمعناه أن لا يقصد الإنسان بعبادته ألا وجه الله والدارة الآخرة فلا يقصد جاهاً ولا مالاً ولا رئاسة ولا أن يمدح بين الناس بل لا يقصد ألا الله والدارة الآخرة فقط وأما الشرط الثاني فهو الاتباع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحيث لا يخرج عن شريعته لقول الله تعالى (وما أمروا ألا لعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء) وقوله تعالى (فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملاً صالحاً ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا) ولقوله تعالى (قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم) وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل أمري ما نوى فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة يتزوجها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه) ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (من عمل عملاً ليس عليه امرنا فهو رد) فهذه النصوص النصية تدل على أنه لا بد لكل عمل يتقرب به الإنسان لله عز وجل بأن يكون مبيناً على الإخلاص. الإخلاص لله موافقاً لشريعة الله عز وجل ولا تتحقق الموافقة والمتابعة ألا بأن تكون العبادة موافقة للشرع في سببها وجنسها وقدرها وهيئتها و زمانها ومكانها فمن تعبد لله تعالى عبادة معلقة بسبب لم يجعله الشرع سبباً لها فإن عبادته لم تكن موفقة للشرع فلا تكون مقبولة وإذا لم تكن موافقة للشرع فإنها بدعة وقد قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام (كل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار) وبناء على هاتين القاعدتين العظيمتين بل بناء على هذه القاعدة المتضمنة لهذين الشرطين الأساسيين فإننا نقول إن قول الإنسان عند انتهاء قراءته صدق الله العظيم لاشك أنه ثناء على الله عز وجل بوصفه سبحانه وتعالى بالصدق (ومن أصدق من الله قيلاً) والثناء على الله بالصدق عبادة والعبادة لا يمكن أن يتقرب الإنسان بها إلا إذا كانت موافقة للشرع وهنا ننظر هل جعل الشرع انتهاء القراءة سبباً لقول العبد صدق الله العظيم إذا نظرنا إلى ذلك وجدنا أن الأمر ليس هكذا بل أن الشرع لم يجعل انتهاء القاري من قراءته سبباً لأن يقول صدق الله العظيم فها هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه أقرأ قال يا رسول كيف أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل قال إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري فقرأ حتى بلغ قوله تعالى (فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيداً) فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حسبك ولم يقل عبد الله بن مسعود صدق الله العظيم ولم يامره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك وهكذا أيضاً قرأ زيد بن ثابت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سورة النجم حتى ختمها ولم يقل صدق الله العظيم وهكذا عامة المسلمين إلى اليوم إذا انتهوا من قراءة الصلاة لم يقل أحدهم عند قراءة الصلاة قبل الركوع صدق الله العظيم فدل ذلك على أن هذه الكلمة ليست مشروعة عند انتهاء القارئ من قراءته وإذا لم تكن مشروعة فإنه لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يقولها فإذا انتهيت من قراءتك فأسكت واقطع القراءة أما أن تقول صدق الله العظيم وهي لم ترد لا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه فإن هذا قول يكون غير مشروع قد يقول قائل أليس الله تعالى قال قل صدق الله فنقول بلى إن الله تعالى قال قل صدق الله ونحن نقول صدق الله لكن هل قال الله تعالى قل عند انتهاء قراءتك قل صدق الله الجواب لا إذا كان كذلك فإننا نقول صدق الله ويجب علينا أن نقول ذلك بألسنتنا ونعتقده بقلوبنا وأن نعتقد أنه لا أحد أصدق من الله قيلا ولكن ليس لنا أن نتعبد إلى الله تعالى بشيء معلقاً بسبب لم يجعله الشارع سبباً له لأنه كما أشرنا من قبل لا تكون العبادة موافقة للشرع حتى يتحقق فيها أو بعبارة أصح لا تتحقق المتابعة في العبادة حتى تكون موافقة للشرع في الأمور الستة السابقة أن تكون موافقة للشرع في سببها وجنسها وقدرها وصفتها و زمانها ومكانها وبناء على ذلك فلا ينبغي إذا انتهى من قراءته أن يقول صدق الله العظيم نعم


http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_6626.shtml

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## روح طموحه

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## طي السنيين

> يزاج الله خير




تسلمين روح طموحه على المرور

----------


## بنت العرب2009

*يزاج الله خير ع الموضوع
لأن أغلب الناس مايعرفون
*

----------


## طي السنيين

> *يزاج الله خير ع الموضوع
> لأن أغلب الناس مايعرفون
> *


وإياج بنت العرب

مشكوره على المرور

----------


## pink 7

جزااااج الله اااالف خير ع المعلووومه لان اغلب الناااس 
يقولونهااا عن جهل حيث انهم يقصدون خيرا ...

تسلمين الغاليه في ميزان حسنااتج ان شاالله ...

----------


## طي السنيين

> جزااااج الله اااالف خير ع المعلووومه لان اغلب الناااس 
> يقولونهااا عن جهل حيث انهم يقصدون خيرا ...
> 
> تسلمين الغاليه في ميزان حسنااتج ان شاالله ...



بارك الله فيج بينك
مشكوررررررررررررررره على المرور

----------


## طي السنيين

> انا ما كنت متاكده من الموضوع الحين تاكدت جزاك الله خير


الحمد لله 

تسلمين ورده بيضا على المرور

----------


## الغندورة

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ضي عيني

يــــــــــــــزاج الله خير

----------


## هوتميل

جزااااج الله اااالف خير ع المعلووومه لان اغلب الناااس 
يقولونهااا عن جهل حيث انهم يقصدون خيرا ... وانا وحده منهم

تسلمين الغاليه في ميزان حسنااتج ان شاالله ...

----------


## قنيصة شوا&ـين

يزاج الله خير اختي ع التوضيح

----------


## طي السنيين

مشكوررررررررررررررررات خواتي على المرور

----------


## ملتزمة2

جزاك الله خيرا 

حفظك الباري ورعاك

----------


## طي السنيين

مشكورررررررررررره أختي على المرور

----------


## نبض حبك

مشكورة ويزاج الله الف خير ع هالموضوع
اللهم ثبتنا ع طاعتك يارب

----------


## طي السنيين

> مشكورة ويزاج الله الف خير ع هالموضوع
> اللهم ثبتنا ع طاعتك يارب





العفووو



تسلمين على المرور
ومشكوره

----------


## um sheikha

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
تعلمنا يوم أحنا يهال ولين اليوم يعلمون أعيالنا 
صدق الله العظيم بصوت عالي بعد 
يزاج الله خير الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج عزيزتي .

----------


## AL-Doomah

معلومه يديده

بارك الله فيج ويزاج ربي كل خير

=)

----------


## دانة الغربية

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

بارك الله فيج 


اللهم وفق بيني وبين زوجي واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني قرة عين لزوجي واجعله قرة عين لي واسعدنا مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني لزوجي كما يحب واجعله لي كما احب واجعلنا لك كما تحب وارزقنا الذريه الصالحه كما نحب وكما تحب .. اللهم اهدني واهدي زوجي واجعلنا من اهل بيت صالحين..

----------


## طي السنيين

تسلمون خواتي

ومشكورين على المرور

----------


## نسيم الشارجه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ×جامعيه×

يزاج الله خير
° 
‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​صلوا على من ينادي يوم القيامہ
أمتي أمتي 
اَللَهُمَ صَلِ عَلَىْ مُحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدْ 
. . [ أنشرها قدر حبگ لہ

----------


## m.j.a

بارك الله فيج
بس المشكله الناس ما يصدقوون

----------


## بدور الجلالي

بارك الله فيكي

----------


## طي السنيين

الله يرزق الجميع نور البصيره 

تسلمون خواتي على المرور

----------


## شذى الظبيانية

يزاج الله خير ع موضوع مهم جدا

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

> *يزاج الله خير ع الموضوع
> لأن أغلب الناس مايعرفون
> *

----------


## night11

يزاج الله خير

----------


## طي السنيين

تسلمون خواتي على المرور

----------


## غلايM.S

تسلمين الغاليه ع هالتوضيح

يزاج الله خير..

----------


## مريمار_001

أفادج الله حبيبتي كما أفدتينا 
في ميزان حسناتج أن شاء الله

----------


## om dana2012

مشكووورة اختي عالافادة

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ام صدوق

بارك الله فيج جعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Miss CuTe

يزاج الله خير ان شاء الله

----------


## QBEELYA 6R

هلا اختي يزاج الله خير فاليدايه
بس حبيت اقوولج اتاكدي اكثر من هالموضوع اسالي شيخ مثلا لان ما اعتقد إذاعة القران تلفزيون السعودية يقولون صدق العظيم بعد ما ينتهي الشيخ من تلاوته ! 
فلازم نتأكد اكثر من هالموضوووع. ويزاج الله خير لإنج حبيتي تنشرين علم خير للناس ^^

----------


## نوريهـ

جزااج الله الفردوووس !!

----------


## طي السنيين

تسلمون خواتي على المرور

QBEELYA 6R اذاعة القراءن مب هي الي نستقي منها العلم

بارك الله فيج اسعدني مرورج

----------


## مينا القلب

يزاج الله خير ,, انا بعد سمعت الشيخ محمد العريفي يقول انه لا تقولونها دايما ,,, لانه ماثبتت عن النبي ,,صلى الله عليه واله سلم ,,

----------


## نسمه فلسطين

بارك الله في عمرك

----------


## أم أبو بكر

جزاك الله خيرا
بالفعل يجب أن نطبق الدين كما جاء في الكتاب والسنة
ونقتدي بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم..
دون زيادة ولا نقصان..
لأن الشيطان يوسوس لنا أن الزيادة خير وبركة وعلى العكس تماما 
يريد أن نتعبد الله بغير ما أرادنا الله له...

----------


## أم نظارات

*شفت فقرة لفضيلة الشـيخ الدكـتور/ محمد الـعريـفي قال لا يجب تكرارها دوماً

أشكرج عالموضوع*

----------


## موزة الغفلي

بارك الله فيج يارب

----------


## ابتسام سوريا

نا اببى ما شاء الله

----------


## صاحبة الذوق

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ارحمني الله

جزاك الله خيرا اختي

----------


## ام خالد_999

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## ليندااااا

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## dima.

’’’’’’’’’’سبحان الله

----------


## Prime Lamy

*الله يجزاكِ خير أختي الغاليهـ ,,*

----------

